# I am eating enough for bulking up?



## mad cam (Apr 17, 2010)

Till recently i thought that to "bulk up" with muscle, i could work out and eat like i was on a diet, i have been taken protein shakes, and had some gain. This was until i got chatting to some guys who were also into body building and they told me i was doing it all wrong, and needed to eat loads to gain.

So i am looking for some advice on my eating, am i eating enough or too little for help with bulking up. I have put a typical days eating below. You advice would be appriciated. Problem being that i also work offshore, so i can only eat what is prepared and eating 6 small meals a day is out of question, i do however generally manage to avoid the pizzas and burgers they put out.

Breakfast: 3 boiled eggs, bowl of porriage, glass of milk

mid morning break : 3 boiled eggs, peice of fruit

Lunch : Meat (roast of the day with fat/skin removed), 4 potatoes, side of veg. Also a bowl of tuna with jalapeno peppers, coldsaw and 2 boiled eggs.

Afternoon break : 3 boiled eggs, peice of fruit

Post workout Protien Shake

Supper : 3 slices of toast with peanut butter, 2 low fat yogarts, glass milk.

along with during the day : 6 cups of green tea and about 4lts of water

too little/enough/too much?????


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yes you are indeed- that is a womens meal to be honest, my mum pretty mush eats that and shes about 7 stone ( and no not being sarccy she actually does apart from the milk she has soya)

good bulking diet

150g oats- 60g protein ( shake)

400g potato (white) 250g turkey

150g oats 9 eggs (4 yolks)

60gs protein

120g oats 250 g turkey

Pwo 60g protein

before bed 250g turkey

It takes some doing to be fair i do have to force it down as have a small appetite but it is working


----------



## mad cam (Apr 17, 2010)

defg801 said:


> Vibram Five Fingers Kso really give total freedom to your toes.Sounds so surprising!Fashion couldn't go without *Christian Louboutin* peep toe shoes and Vibram Five Fingers,which highly promote women's chic personality and sexy,elegant glamor.If we say Chanel Shoes gives the whole romantic fantacy to girls,then Tiffany Jewelry brings beauty of logic in the form of shiny links.discount dvd movies


WTF


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

defg801 said:


> Vibram Five Fingers Kso really give total freedom to your toes.Sounds so surprising!Fashion couldn't go without *Christian Louboutin* peep toe shoes and Vibram Five Fingers,which highly promote women's chic personality and sexy,elegant glamor.If we say Chanel Shoes gives the whole romantic fantacy to girls,then Tiffany Jewelry brings beauty of logic in the form of shiny links.discount dvd movies


Wrong site mate, Gtimes maybe? :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

how big are you? how much do you weigh?

You dont need to eat LOADS to grow.,

What you need to do is eat enough to fuel your:

BMR (the cals you use sitting on your **** all day)

your daily work load

and the energy it takes to repair your muscles.

Thats all

Ok, working offshore.

Youve got access to boiled eggs yes? can you stick some in a box and eat mid morn with a shake? How about a pocket full of nuts?


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

mad cam said:


> WTF


I was just thinking the same:lol:


----------



## mad cam (Apr 17, 2010)

defg801 said:


> Vibram Five Fingers Kso really give total freedom to your toes.Sounds so surprising!Fashion couldn't go without *Christian Louboutin* peep toe shoes and Vibram Five Fingers,which highly promote women's chic personality and sexy,elegant glamor.If we say Chanel Shoes gives the whole romantic fantacy to girls,then Tiffany Jewelry brings beauty of logic in the form of shiny links.discount dvd movies


WTF (sorry double post, a f**k up with my pc)


----------



## mad cam (Apr 17, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> how big are you? how much do you weigh?
> 
> You dont need to eat LOADS to grow.,
> 
> ...


i'm 6ft4 and 96kg, and with a body fat of about18%. working hard at this as a year ago i was 110kg and no muscle.

I do walk around all day with boiled eggs in my pockets, and it makes my farts stick. So that keeps my work mates happy!!!


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

I find that eating protien whrought out the day so you body gets a constant intake is the best way, Still Here is my diet see what you think

7:30: 4 or 5 poached eggs on toast, Bowl of oats and a Glass of fresh orange juice

10:00: Protien shake

12:00:Tuna salad or tuna sanwhiches

2:00: Protien shake

6:00: Dinner What ever is on offer

then before bed another protien shake

Ignore the egg and tuna rumour too much is bad for ya some lads on here have 2 tins of tuna and 9 eggs a day. Im trying to add almonds nuts the my 12:00 meal but can find them in any super stores. This diet helped me get to 16 stone. Big breakfast is important kick starts your day and you have gone 8 hours with nothing cause of sleep.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

I do walk around all day with boiled eggs in my pockets, and it makes my farts stick. So that keeps my work mates happy!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

mad cam said:


> i'm 6ft4 and 96kg, and with a body fat of about18%. working hard at this as a year ago i was 110kg and no muscle.


Id probably try and up portions a bit. Only way to know if its working is to weight yourself. if your gaining weight then your eating enough., If your not then you need to eat more.

Might be worth your while adding up the protein content just to make sure your getting enough. your not getting a load of meat which would be my only consideration.



mad cam said:


> I do walk around all day with boiled eggs in my pockets, and it makes my farts stick. So that keeps my work mates happy!!!


missed that when i read it first time.

yeah, bet they love you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

DS1 said:


> Im trying to add almonds nuts the my 12:00 meal but can find them in any super stores.


Any supermarket will sell almonds

I buy mine from Asda, £1.70 for 250grams ish


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Any supermarket will sell almonds
> 
> I buy mine from Asda, £1.70 for 250grams ish


Thats deer aint it if i add them do you think im getting enough protien. If yes i can start looking at carbs


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

DS1 said:


> Thats deer aint it if i add them do you think im getting enough protien. If yes i can start looking at carbs


Short of pistachios, Almonds are the most expensive nuts i think.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Short of pistachios, Almonds are the most expensive nuts i think.


Are there any other good sources of protien thats cheap to add to my meals

im having a pint of milk through out the day with my protien shakes


----------



## Jecko (Feb 8, 2010)

DS1 looking at your diet, how many cals is this? / protein / carbs? Are you eating enough to bulk? (If that's what your aiming at).

mad cam, each portion, should in theory be a kids size meal. Yet make sure it contains what you need. Breakfast seems good, remember it's an important meal of the day! Glad you get time to make and eat. I have to stick it all into a shake! Instead of fruit all the time, take a handful of nuts here and there too. Essential fats! Lunch ide have like 8oz chicken, veg and new potatoes.

Afternoon break, i'de then stick the tuna jalapeno peppers etc there.

Supper something else. 10oz steak, or more 80z chicken. Up to you. Or up the eggs a couple more for supper. 4-6!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2010)

DS1 said:


> Are there any other good sources of protien thats cheap to add to my meals
> 
> im having a pint of milk through out the day with my protien shakes


Dont eat nuts for protein pal, youll easily overdo the cals if you eat enough nuts to get 20-30g of protein. circa 25cals/g of protein. Which is pretty dam high.

Best thing for you to do will be to work out exactly what your cals and macros are for each meal. Then itll be easy to see where your diet is falling down, if atall. Have a look at fitday.com. Great little site to work out what your really eating.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Jecko said:


> DS1 looking at your diet, how many cals is this? / protein / carbs? Are you eating enough to bulk? (If that's what your aiming at).
> 
> mad cam, each portion, should in theory be a kids size meal. Yet make sure it contains what you need. Breakfast seems good, remember it's an important meal of the day! Glad you get time to make and eat. I have to stick it all into a shake! Instead of fruit all the time, take a handful of nuts here and there too. Essential fats! Lunch ide have like 8oz chicken, veg and new potatoes.
> 
> ...


 i dont count the cals if im hungry ill throw in a meal so long is 30grams + of protein and plenty of carbs for energy think people look in to it too much, 6 meals 30 grams of protien in each plus pint of milk is another 30 grams. 8 hours sleep and plenty of carbs no **** like choc crsips and have ya 5 a day your laughing :thumbup1:


----------

